# Berkeley/CA - 5e Out of the Abyss 1/13/16 6pm



## frandallfarmer (Jan 10, 2016)

5e D&D Adventure League - Out of the Abyss starting this Wednesday Night at 6pm 1/13/16.Several tables. My table will have terrain! Contact jose@gamesofberkeley.com for details and to get on the list.


----------



## frandallfarmer (Jan 10, 2016)

Some photos of the terrain and my first-session handout...







​


----------

